# 5020 a/c pto



## arnoldh (Apr 22, 2017)

PTO Constantly runs on my A/C tractor - any help?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it equipped with the optional live PTO?


----------



## arnoldh (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the reply - how do I check if it is equipped with optional live PTO?


----------



## arnoldh (Apr 22, 2017)

*Optional live PTO*

How do I check if my 5020 Allis Chalmers tractor has "optional live PTO"?
thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The live PTO will not shut down when the foot clutch is depressed. It only disengages when the PTO lever uncouples the PTO clutch.

The reason I ask is the Allis 5020 was made by Hinomoto, and is nearly identical to the Massey Ferguson 220, and is a Hinomoto model E23. The live PTO is actuated be an electric clutch. 

If it is a live PTO locate the PTO switch and check for blown fuse, or a faulty switch.


----------



## arnoldh (Apr 22, 2017)

*Pto*

The PTO used to disengage but now it continues to run. My tractor acts like a break is on because it is really jerky and has a high pitch sound that come from the transmission area. The PTO continues to run, I have a hard time shifting into gear.

There is a foot pedal by the rear right side of the tractor that appears to go to the Transmission. Do you know what this is for and how to engage/disengage it?


thanks again


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Did the PTO disengage when the foot clutch was fully depressed, or by using a switch on the dash, or both? 

If the foot clutch would fully disengage both the drive to the wheels and the PTO you have the standard type PTO that also has either an electric clutch or a lever actuated clutch pack in the transmission. If it has that arrangement you likely lost the throw-out bearing on the foot clutch and the clutch is not fully disengaging. 

Take a good look at your Repair Manual and determine which configuration tractor you have.

If you have internal damage the tractor will need to be split and the transmission disassembled.

Parts are difficult to find, but clutches are still available, bearings can be sourced from a commercial bearing supply store by taking the old bearings in for a part match. The hard parts in the transmission, gears, etc., will require some creative searching and may be available from a tractor salvage yard. Some of the grey market tractor dealers can obtain Hinomoto parts that fit, but it takes an experienced person to be able to determine which will interchange.

Massey 220 parts also interchange, and some MF dealers can still obtain them. It is likely you would also need the MF 220 repair manual to source parts from a MF source.

The foot lever is the differential lock that stops one wheel from spinning, but is never depressed while a wheel is spinning or it will damage the differential.


----------



## arnoldh (Apr 22, 2017)

Did the PTO disengage when the foot clutch was fully depressed, or by using a switch on the dash, or both? 

The PTO disengaged when using the clutch but does not disengage by using the lever

The foot clutch does fully disengage both the drive to the wheels and the PTO so it must be a standard type.

The tractor was running good when I parked it. 2 weeks later I had a hard time getting out of the barn. Yesterday when I worked on it again it acted like I had it in low gear and it was very jerky like the brake was on. When I ran it in reverse the transmission made a clanky sound.

Is the throw out bearing difficult to replace?

I will have to buy a service manual.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The tractor must be split to change the throw-out bearing. If the PTO still disengages when you fully depress the clutch I would suspect failure of the internal hydraulic pump. 

It is almost as if gear lube instead of tractor fluid were put in the transmission, and the tractor would still have to be split to disassemble the transmission to replace the damaged components.


----------



## arnoldh (Apr 22, 2017)

I have not put any fluids in the tractor in quite some time. How often should I fill it? I did not see a dip stick to check level.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is an oil level plug on the right side at rear of the PTO control lever, maintain to that level, check every ten hours after the tractor has been stopped for 5 minutes.


----------



## arnoldh (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow - thanks for the information - do you think this could be the fix? Should I use gear oil?

thanks again


----------

